# A Capella Works by Bach, Handel, Vivaldi?



## jcn

I'm wandering, did the three major baroque composers, Bach, Handel, and Vivaldi compose any a cappella works?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach's motets can be performed a capella, but the Oxford Companion to Bach says that method is "least likely."


----------



## joen_cph

Don´t know of any by the others; if they exist, they are seldomly heard.

There are some by Alessandro and Domenico Scarlatti, for example.


----------



## Asterix77

Bach didn't at least. As said, the Motets comes closest, but they are not meant for being performed a capella. I'm not sure about the others, but I can't mention one..


----------

